# How do I faint in front of my boyfriend?



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

I wanna faint if he kisses me... I am an innocent 13 year old girl, he's 14... He follows me and I start to feel nervous,:um:boogie:clap:afr sos


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The hell.


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

But he's so cute!!!:mum:heart:b:squeeze:get:mushy:fall:bash


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just want to be loved...


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

I only c him 3 times a year for school testing


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's not necessary.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think this would be particularly romantic


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

Then tell me why?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

I always wanted to faint a a strong pair of arms


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL. You are loved. 

Trust me, you don't want to faint, it is not fun. :lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think that only happens in those cheesy romance novels/movies.


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I want to be a writer...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The title made me giggle.  Really, what in the world? You don't want to do that.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

See if you can find some chloroform.

Put the rag over your face right after you guys kiss, and you will faint.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL xD


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha, aww that's cute. But I don't think you want to do that. What if he doesn't catch you? xP


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Get an old Victorian gown and possibly one of those fancy hats. You will also need a paper fan. Then when you're out with him randomly act like you're exhausted and begin to repeatedly fan yourself, then you say "Oh dear, I think I'm coming down with a case of the vapors!" and you swoon and fall into his arms.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

pastels said:


>


:ditto


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

PillsHere said:


> Get an old Victorian gown and possibly one of those fancy hats. You will also need a paper fan. Then when you're out with him randomly act like you're exhausted and begin to repeatedly fan yourself, then you say "Oh dear, I think I'm coming down with a case of the vapors!" and you swoon and fall into his arms.


:haha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember my first beer.


----------

